# Workshop plans?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Any got some good advice for helping me layout and design a new workshop? I was going to use the US BUILDINGS steel building A-frame arch but decided to sell that one and build a simple wooden frame building instead. Would like to use same clay foundation which is set for a 20x30 building (actually it is like 24x36 I think) --- would like to have high ceilings simple walls, concrete floor etc. Large door for car/tractor access and 2 regular doors. Would like some ideas and comments about building cheaply (no snow load issues here) 

I am good at buildings and volunteer for local church and Habitat for Humanity but sometimes people have great ideas for smaller buildings that can really help. About how much cost involved in non-insulated slab building this size? 

Andy


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy,

Do you have any specific questions on building your new workshop? 

Greg


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I was really just throwing out some ideas I had and was trying to think outloud I guess.  ---- Thanks for taking the time to answer ---- I will try to define exactly what my questions will be shortly ---------------- Thanks.

Andy


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a materials list I worked up for a 16x24 Tractor Shed that I'm building. It should open in notepad or higher word processor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> * About how much cost involved in non-insulated slab building this size?
> 
> Andy *



You know? I was going to ask why no insulation? Don't you plan to work in the winter Then I rememberd....................AHHHHHHh Thats right he's in the south... DOOO hhh

I'm a little slow sometimes.


----------

